# DC USV mit integrierter Li-Ion-Batterie schützt vor 24V-Netzausfall & Störungen



## Bicker Elektronik GmbH (7 Januar 2021)

*Unterbrechungsfreie 24V-DC-Stromversorgung mit integrierter Lithium-Ionen-Batterie**

Vermeiden  Sie kostspielige Anlagenstillstände und Datenverlust!* Die neue DC-USV  UPSI-2406DP1 mit integrierter Lithium-Ionen-Batterie *überbrückt  zuverlässig 24V-Netzausfälle und Störungen,* so dass am Ausgang die  unterbrechungsfreie 24VDC-Stromversorgung jederzeit gewährleistet ist.  Durch die Optimierung der Leistungselektronik lassen sich DC-Lasten von  bis zu 100 Watt sicher überbrücken. 

 Stromausfälle,  Spannungsabfall, Schwankungen und Flicker des 24VDC-Versorgungsnetzes  können schnell zum Problem bei Produktionsanlagen, Sicherheitstechnik  sowie Embedded-Industrie-PCs werden und kostspielige Ausfälle oder gar  Datenverlust verursachen. Die *intelligente Notstromversorgung  UPSI-2406DP1 *mit integrierter Lithium-Ionen-Batterie stellt die ausfallsichere  Versorgung der angeschlossenen DC-Last sicher. Ausgestattet mit  zahlreichen Zusatzfunktionen überzeugen unsere DC-USV-Lösungen in den  unterschiedlichsten Applikationen weltweit! 

 Die kompakte  DC-USV UPSI-2406DP1 im* robusten DIN-Rail-Gehäuse* ist ideal geeignet für  den* langjährigen Einsatz *in Schaltschrankanwendungen und dezentralen  Lösungen zur Absicherung von Hutschienen-IPCs, Steuerungen, Motorantrieben,  Sensorik, Mess-, Regel- und Sicherheitstechnik, u.v.m. 

*Alle Vorteile auf einen Blick:*



24V DC-USV-Modul mit integriertem Li-Ion-Batteriepack 
Long-Life Lithium-Ionen-Zellen 
Hohe Energiedichte – lange Backupzeiten 
Intelligente Eingangsstromerkennung 
'Power Sharing' zwischen Lader und Last 
Geregelte Ausgangsspannung im Backup-Betrieb 
'Smart Battery Lock' und Mindestlasterkennung 
Relaiskontakt für Power-Fail 
Power-Fail Timer-Funktion 
USB & RS232 Schnittstelle 
HID Control Center Software inklusive 
Shutdown & Reboot-Funktion für IPC 
Ladezustandsanzeige 
Geprüft nach IEC/UL/CSA 61010-1 / -2-201 
Hervorragendes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis 
3 Jahre Garantie 

*LINK ZUR PRODUKTBESCHREIBUNG*


Sie haben Fragen? Schreiben Sie via SPS-Forum oder nehmen Sie gerne direkt Kontakt mit uns auf:

*Bicker Elektronik GmbH*
Ludwig-Auer-Str. 23
86609 Donauwörth

*Telefon:     +49 (0)906 / 70595-0*
*E-Mail: info@bicker.de
Webshop: www.bicker.de*


----------



## Senator42 (7 Januar 2021)

> von  bis zu 100 Watt sicher überbrücken.
wie lange ?

> Long-Life Lithium-Ionen-Zellen
wie lange ?

> mit integriertem Li-Ion-Batteriepack
nicht Akkus ?


----------



## Bicker Elektronik GmbH (8 Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren unterbrechungsfreien Stromversorgungslösungen.

Neben dem hier vorgestellten *DC-USV-Kompaktmodul UPSI-2406DP1* mit integriertem Li-Ion-Batteriepack (Akku) bietet die Serie noch zwei weitere Modelle mit integrierten Supercaps oder LiFePO4-Energiespeicher. Wir haben Ihnen hier die wichtigsten Informationen zusammengestellt. 

Auf unserer Website www.bicker.de/dc-usv finden Sie zudem weitere modulare DC-USV-Systeme mit höheren Kapazitäten.


*UPSI-2406DP1 *


24 V DC / 4 A 
*Li-Ion* 2.5 Ah / 37 Wh 
Cycle Life ≥500 (Vollzyklen) 
Temperaturbereich 0…+50°C 
Backup Zeit für 96W Last ca. 15 Minuten 
Backup Zeit für 25W Last ca. 60 Minuten
IPC Shutdown & Reboot-Funktion 
 

*UPSI-2406DP2 *


24 V DC / 4 A 
*Supercaps/EDLC* 3.5 kJ / 0.972 Wh nutzbar 
Cycle Life >500 000 (Vollzyklen) 
Temperaturbereich -20…+65°C 
Backup Zeit für 96W Last ca. 30 Sekunden 
Backup Zeit für 25W Last ca. 120 Sekunden
IPC Shutdown & Reboot-Funktion 
 

*UPSI-2406DP3*


24 V DC / 4 A 
*LiFePO4 (Lithium-Eisenphosphat)* 2.5 Ah / 33 Wh 
Cycle Life ≥6000 (Vollzyklen) 
Temperaturbereich -20…+55 °C 
Backup Zeit für 96W Last ca. 18 Minuten 
Backup Zeit für 25W Last ca. 70 Minuten
IPC Shutdown & Reboot-Funktion 
 

Detaillierte Produktinfos, Datenblätter und Handbücher finden Sie hier:
*LINK ZUR PRODUKTBESCHREIBUNG*


Viele Grüße – Ihr Support-Team von Bicker Elektronik

Sie haben weitere Fragen? Schreiben Sie via SPS-Forum oder nehmen Sie gerne direkt Kontakt mit uns auf:

*Bicker Elektronik GmbH*
Ludwig-Auer-Str. 23
86609 Donauwörth

*Telefon: +49 (0)906 / 70595-0*
*E-Mail: info@bicker.de
Webshop: www.bicker.de*


----------

